# What bloodwork do I need to have done?



## kpowell (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi,

I am going to the Dr in a few weeks to have my thyroid checked again and she wants to do more bloodwork. I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease about a year ago and we've been watching my thyroid levels closely. When I went in about a month ago my TSH level was high so she wants to do bloodwork again in two weeks to see what it shows. Last time she only tested my TSH.

Which bloodwork should I ask her to do?
I know TSH
Free T3 and T4
What antibody tests?

I appreciate any advice I can get!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi k and welcome!! How often do you have your labs drawn and do you have your last labs that you could post? The real experts here will be along and can tell you soooooo much by your results. What tests did you have done that led to the diagnosis of Hashimotos? Did your doctor do Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody or thyroglobulin antibodies? I am so sorry to ask you another question but are you on medication? Whew...now that I asked you all that - again let me just say welcome!!!!! Have a great night!!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm not clear on something. Did you have antibody tests run a year ago when you were diagnosed with Hashimoto's? Which tests? What were the results?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kpowell said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to the Dr in a few weeks to have my thyroid checked again and she wants to do more bloodwork. I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease about a year ago and we've been watching my thyroid levels closely. When I went in about a month ago my TSH level was high so she wants to do bloodwork again in two weeks to see what it shows. Last time she only tested my TSH.
> 
> ...


These would be good..........

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

What criteria was used to diagnose Hashimoto's? Have you had an ultra-sound? If not, one would be in order.


----------

